# Something I rarely do.



## Ron Evers (Sep 4, 2015)

Frame one of my photos.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2015)

You picked a good one!  Did you print that on metallic paper by any chance?


----------



## snerd (Sep 4, 2015)

That IS a good one! A beauty!


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 4, 2015)

tirediron said:


> You picked a good one!  Did you print that on metallic paper by any chance?



No.  

I used HP Premium Glossy.  I tend to prefer Inkpress Media Luster but it did not give me the "glow".  Printed on a Canon IP 4500.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks is truly a fine, fine rainbow shot! Wonderfully composed, and with such gorgeous lighting. Definitely a wall-hanger type shot.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks folks.


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 5, 2015)

That turned out really well


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2015)

WOW! Excellent! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## knswee (Sep 8, 2015)

Beautiful rainbow shot...


ken


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 8, 2015)

Beautiful! I could definitely look at that every day and never get tired of seeing it!


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks again folks.  Your very positive replies have made me decide to enter it in the local fair where I could win as much as $5. Really! 

For the record,I shot this in the backyard using a Samyang 7.5mm fish-eye, hand held, in order to get the whole thing in frame.  Also, I shot a five frame exposure bracket, combined them & then defished using a Sigma 8mm lens profile in Lightroom.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 8, 2015)

That's really nice, good idea to enter it in the fair, you may have a good shot at a ribbon. And even if not it'll be cool to see it displayed. You'll have to post a picture of your picture on display!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> Thanks again folks.  Your very positive replies have made me decide to enter it in the local fair where I could win as much as $5. Really!
> 
> For the record,I shot this in the backyard using a Samyang 7.5mm fish-eye, hand held, in order to get the whole thing in frame.  Also, I shot a five frame exposure bracket, combined them & then defished using a Sigma 8mm lens profile in Lightroom.


Now there is a man that knows his glass. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

